# Hex key size for San Marco and Marlin?



## phunky_monkey

Hey all, 

I've been to two hardware stores and a hobby shop today in search of a hex key to fit the lugs of my San Marco with no luck. Can anyone confirm the size for me so I can order some online? Or can someone suggest a good kit that would include them?

Thanks!

Dane


----------



## Legmaker72

You planning on doing a little watch surgery D?


----------



## abmw

phunky_monkey said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been to two hardware stores and a hobby shop today in search of a hex key to fit the lugs of my San Marco with no luck. Can anyone confirm the size for me so I can order some online? Or can someone suggest a good kit that would include them?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dane


I believe they are Torx T2. I did a search couple days ago within the Anonimo forum and couple guys listed a few websites. I know you can get Torx T2 from McMaster-Carr and Grainger's. I think its the same hex used for the Marlin.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Legmaker72 said:


> You planning on doing a little watch surgery D?


My new Toshi just arrived and I'm itching to get it on!



abmw said:


> I believe they are Torx T2. I did a search couple days ago within the Anonimo forum and couple guys listed a few websites. I know you can get Torx T2 from McMaster-Carr and Grainger's. I think its the same hex used for the Marlin.


Thanks for that. They look like hex rather than torx to me, but I looked up torx on here and found the same info. I guess I'll be going back out on the hunt for torx!

Can anyone confirm that the Ox-Pro SM is indeed torx?


----------



## samanator

I sent a note to Anonimo USA to ask.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Thanks Michael, very much appreciated!


----------



## Cybotron

I did the same thing and no luck. Every tool I found didn't fit. When I got my Anonimo I didn't have the strap change tool so I contacted Rob at Topper and got it from him.


----------



## samanator

phunky_monkey said:


> Thanks Michael, very much appreciated!


Dane here is the answer I got:

It's a tool from the factory.
Hex type tool. I am sure it can be found in a watch supply ( Swiss)
Outfit but we get from Anonimo

Apparently you should be able to get one from an AD. I do know watch supply places like Ofrei have some Allen type drivers. Maybe if someone who has one can measure it. I small metric allen set may have what the right size.

I know the one used is the newer models (2010 and on)is a strange size but I think the San Marco is closer to a standard size.


----------



## phunky_monkey

samanator said:


> Dane here is the answer I got:
> 
> It's a tool from the factory.
> Hex type tool. I am sure it can be found in a watch supply ( Swiss)
> Outfit but we get from Anonimo
> 
> Apparently you should be able to get one from an AD. I do know watch supply places like Ofrei have some Allen type drivers. Maybe if someone who has one can measure it. I small metric allen set may have what the right size.
> 
> I know the one used is the newer models (2010 and on)is a strange size but I think the San Marco is closer to a standard size.


Thanks for that Michael. Unfortunately all the hex key sets I've found only go down to 1.5mm, and the smallest individual size in metric that is carried locally is 1mm. They had some other A/F sizes that were a bit smaller, but nothing exactly the same unfortunately. I've found an Australian supplier who carries the .89mm size which is what we think it is so I may attempt to measure it up tonight and take the risk. If that fails I'll speak with an AD and get the tool from there. If anyone has the tool and can measure it that would be greatly appreciated.

And here I was thinking that the change to hex keys would make chaning the strap less of a hassle!


----------



## samanator

Are you sure the San Marco uses the new hex tool? I was under the impression these (San Marco) were larger than what is on my Magnum. Now if you were in south FL I'd be happy to let you use mine. I'm trying to get a reference price for the cost of the Anonimo tools. If your sure these are the same I can try to measure mine (Need to find some one with a digital set since mine is old school). I'm pretty certain it is less than 1mm.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

We can use mine as Guinea pig... Im getting my San Marco tomorrow.


----------



## phunky_monkey

samanator said:


> Are you sure the San Marco uses the new hex tool? I was under the impression these (San Marco) were larger than what is on my Magnum. Now if you were in south FL I'd be happy to let you use mine. I'm trying to get a reference price for the cost of the Anonimo tools. If your sure these are the same I can try to measure mine (Need to find some one with a digital set since mine is old school). I'm pretty certain it is less than 1mm.


I'm not sure if it uses the 'new' hex tool, but it does look to be a hex nut and it is definitely under 1mm, hence why we're leaning toward it being the .89mm size. Are you using the Anonimo tool for your Magnum?



nelsondevicenci said:


> We can use mine as Guinea pig... Im getting my San Marco tomorrow.


Do you have a tool Nelson?

ps Bet you're glad to finally (nearly) have your hands on it, congrats :-!


----------



## samanator

I'm thinking the .89mm is it. As I said I can only measure down to the nearest mm but can judge to.5. Since it is slightly less than 1mm I think that may be it.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

I think I'll take the plunge on a few .89mm's and see how I go. Thanks for all your help Michael, it's very much appreciated!


----------



## abmw

Quick update. I just bought a set of T2 Torx and they were too small. In fact upon closer inspection the hardware looks more like hex than torx like some of u guys mentioned.


----------



## phunky_monkey

I've just had some .89mm hex keys dropped on my desk, so I'll try them tonight and update you.


----------



## samanator

I did fine this site but they may not be an option for AU:

Torx Screwdrivers T1 to T20 - Precision 267 Series from Wiha

I've been looking for some Torx for my Spacemaster Orbital, and saw the hex in this set go down to .71. I hope the .89 work for you.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Thanks Michael. Unfortunately the .89mm is too small! I'm at a loss as to where to go from here as they jump from .89 to 1mm and neither fit... <|

Perhaps I will be best to speak with Anonimo Australia and see if they know/can supply a tool. Surely it couldn't be a bespoke size as that really doesn't make sense to me?? Perhaps it's not metric?


----------



## Janne

If you guys take an impression with Sealing wax (for example) it will be easier to measure.

To measure a shallow internal size is very difficult.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Thanks for the tip Janne.

I've emailed Anonimo OZ so I'll see what they come back with first :think:


----------



## nelsondevicenci

In my experience yesterday... the size fits well is the T3 goes deep but at certain point trying to tight the tip jump inside the screw so the T4 fit not too deep but works better.


----------



## phunky_monkey

So that's a T4 Torx Nelson? Was it damaging the hex screw?

Congrats on getting your SM too! Pics please. :-!


----------



## abmw

phunky_monkey said:


> Thanks Michael. Unfortunately the .89mm is too small! I'm at a loss as to where to go from here as they jump from .89 to 1mm and neither fit... <|
> 
> Perhaps I will be best to speak with Anonimo Australia and see if they know/can supply a tool. Surely it couldn't be a bespoke size as that really doesn't make sense to me?? Perhaps it's not metric?


Did you try a 1mm? I bought a set of .9mm and and 1.27mm myself and of course they didnt work. I was actually thinking that 1mm would probably be the correct size just eyeballing the tiny gap left when i put in the .9mm. Unfortunately I dont think 1mm is a commonly available size.


----------



## phunky_monkey

As do I mate! Seems bonkers to me.

I did try a 1mm and it didn't fit, but I'll add a disclaimer to that; I was at the hardware store and the guy who was helping me was the one chekcing the sizes prior to attempting to use it on the watch. It's possible that he may have mixed them up, but I actually think it's slightly smaller than 1mm, but only slightly.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

As per *Kmroldan* old post :

To change the strap you will need a Torx driver T2 .93mm. look at this like:
https://www.micro-tools.com/store/Se...tegoryCode=215
​


----------



## phunky_monkey

Thanks Nelson, but now I'm confused as you said you used a T4??

.93 would be about right though judging by the gap left with the .89mm.


----------



## samanator

It is not a Torx Screw. It is truly a hex. See the photo of the tools in my Magnum post from last year. I will try to repost my picture when I'm back at my laptop.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab using Tapatalk


----------



## abmw

I bought a torx T2 per Kmroldans post w/o checking my marlin first and my marlin is definitely a hex. The t2 is way too small in the space. Torx sizes are measured from tip to tip while hex sizes are measured from flat to flat. Maybe nelson you were able to use a larger torx that sort of fit the hex so that it was able to turn it. Phunky monkey i would just buy the 1 mm and use a dremel or coarse sand paper too thin it a bit to fit. My hex looks like the hex on the new cns professionale w/ the blue dial on the other thread. In fact the torx screw the use for the crystal bezel is probably the same one as my marlin.



nelsondevicenci said:


> As per *Kmroldan* old post :
> 
> To change the strap you will need a Torx driver T2 .93mm. look at this like:
> https://www.micro-tools.com/store/Se...tegoryCode=215
> ​


----------



## samanator

Here are the pictures of the screw and the tools. I looked under the mag lens and it is hex. I'll try and get a measurement. If you read backwards you can see Anonimo has it marked as a hex tool on the bag (reads: Set of Hex Tools" and my name.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Thanks for the pics. I thought my eyes weren't deceiving me - it's definitely a hex.

I still haven't had word back from Anonimo Oz, so next port of call may be contacting an AD in the 'states and seeing if I can purchase the tools. Sounds expensive :-(


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Confirmed from Anonimo... they have a tool for the San Marco.


----------



## phunky_monkey

They really should include it if a special tool is required - one of the frustrating things with Anonimo! However, these sorts of quirks are a little bit endearing in their own way... even if they are costly.


----------



## samanator

Base on the packaging pictures last year they should come in the box going forward.
I realize that doesn't help you much.


Sent from my Galaxy Tab using Tapatalk


----------



## mkpierro

I got the tools from the AD for my Bronze Marlin. He had to get them from Anonimo USA. Keep in mind you need two of them. One for each side.
Good luck


----------



## phunky_monkey

samanator said:


> Base on the packaging pictures last year they should come in the box going forward.
> I realize that doesn't help you much.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Tab using Tapatalk


Unfortunately not, but at least they're making steps to rectify the issue.



mkpierro said:


> I got the tools from the AD for my Bronze Marlin. He had to get them from Anonimo USA. Keep in mind you need two of them. One for each side.
> Good luck


Thanks mate, think that may be what I'll end up doing.


----------



## abmw

*VICTORY!!!! Re: Hex key size for San Marco and Marlin?*

Victory....Yes it is true, I have been able to find a pair of 1mm hex screwdrivers and they fit perfectly into the Marlin!!!!

phunky_monkey: go back to that hardware store to try that 1mm hex yourself.


----------



## phunky_monkey

*Re: VICTORY!!!! Re: Hex key size for San Marco and Marlin?*

Wowzers, after all that it is a 1mm? I'll go back and see how I go. Is it possible that the marlin and sm use different sizes??

Did you purchase yours online or in a hardware store?


----------



## Kayeck

I bought mine from helipal.com for around 5$ each..
Anonimo asked 50$ for the set :roll:

Hope they'll fit the marlin


----------



## Kayeck

Thanks abmw!!!

1mm hex it is  perfect fit on the marlin

Bought mine here White Steel Hex Screwdriver (1mm) [ LT-Tool-LT-0059 ] - Helipal.com, RC Helicopter, Mini helicopter, Micro helicopter, LT-Tool-LT-0059 White Steel Hex Screwdriver (1mm), Walkera helicopter, walkera parts, walkera accessories, walkera, Esky helicopter


----------



## abmw

There's where I got mine too!



Kayeck said:


> Thanks abmw!!!
> 
> 1mm hex it is  perfect fit on the marlin
> 
> Bought mine here White Steel Hex Screwdriver (1mm) [ LT-Tool-LT-0059 ] - Helipal.com, RC Helicopter, Mini helicopter, Micro helicopter, LT-Tool-LT-0059 White Steel Hex Screwdriver (1mm), Walkera helicopter, walkera parts, walkera accessories, walkera, Esky helicopter


----------



## phunky_monkey

Thanks guys :-!


----------



## ericfeuer

SO im sittin here reading thru this thread and I am beside myself that somehow Anonimo thinks this is ok.....Give me a freakin break....I own a fair share of the brands pieces and am considering the SM, but I would tell Anonimo to go hit the bricks if I had to go thru all this trouble to change a simple strap on my watch.....How they heck do they have nerve not to include the tool and to charge you for them instead?? WTH Anonimo, you charge enough for your watches to include a couple buck tool (s)....This is the kind of stuff that makes me leary of owning their pieces or buying more....even if i do love them....RANT OVER


----------



## nelsondevicenci

ericfeuer said:


> SO im sittin here reading thru this thread and I am beside myself that somehow Anonimo thinks this is ok.....Give me a freakin break....I own a fair share of the brands pieces and am considering the SM, but I would tell Anonimo to go hit the bricks if I had to go thru all this trouble to change a simple strap on my watch.....How they heck do they have nerve not to include the tool and to charge you for them instead?? WTH Anonimo, you charge enough for your watches to include a couple buck tool (s)....This is the kind of stuff that makes me leary of owning their pieces or buying more....even if i do love them....RANT OVER


Totally agree but with timepieces with hex screws since 2011 they come with it... the tools.

Now should be a nice touch from ANonimo if they can provide them for who owns a San Marco, Marlin and Polluce Magnum... BUT i dont think so that they are going to do this or any other Brand to a second owner... just my opinion.


----------



## samanator

ericfeuer said:


> SO im sittin here reading thru this thread and I am beside myself that somehow Anonimo thinks this is ok.....Give me a freakin break....I own a fair share of the brands pieces and am considering the SM, but I would tell Anonimo to go hit the bricks if I had to go thru all this trouble to change a simple strap on my watch.....How they heck do they have nerve not to include the tool and to charge you for them instead?? WTH Anonimo, you charge enough for your watches to include a couple buck tool (s)....This is the kind of stuff that makes me leary of owning their pieces or buying more....even if i do love them....RANT OVER


While I respect your opinion 98% of the watches out there do not come with a tool to change a strap or bracelet. I'd consider a spring bar tool more specialized than a hex key, torx or a flat blade since I can't go into most stores and buy one, yet this is the most common means of mounting a strap or bracelet.

My guess is Anonimo expects you to go to your AD for this service. That more of the owners here are not getting their watches from AD is not the intended plan. Most AD will happily change the strap for you if you bought the watch there. High end brands expect you to go to their AD just like Ferrari and Porsche expect service to be done at their dealers and not Pep Boys. The dealers will have the specialized tools that only they can get. If I had to buy all the specialized tools to work on my Porsche I could probably buy the car three times over.


----------



## ericfeuer

Gotta say that most every higher end watch i have bought as of late that has something apart from a normal flat screwdriver has included the tool, crap even watches that take a normal screwdriver have included it like Ball, Doxa etc//// JUst seems like another shortcut by a brand that seems to do that often....I feel Im allowed to say that as I own like 4 or 5 of em...I have a pretty good idea of how Anonimo shortcuts things sometimes, whether random leftover parts on watches, Different case backs on similar models, mismatching WR ratings from front dials to back cases markings etc...Weve all seen it.


----------



## samanator

ericfeuer said:


> Gotta say that most every higher end watch i have bought as of late that has something apart from a normal flat screwdriver has included the tool, crap even watches that take a normal screwdriver have included it like Ball, Doxa etc////


Just to point out if you did by an Anonimo as of late (2010-2011 models) it would have the tools. The Ebay watches are virtually all pre-re-org and did not have one. My 2010 Magnum did.

Doxa is kind of a funny example. The screwdriver is only for sizing the bracelet. You need two larger ones to remove the bracelet from most models. So they are really not meeting your needs either.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

I think is not a problem if the customer request to the seller of brand new Anonimo Timepieces the tools.


----------



## timekiller9

Can someone help me out with a set of these? I'm searching high-n-low with no luck. Need them for my Militare Crono.


----------



## timefleas

timekiller9 said:


> Can someone help me out with a set of these? I'm searching high-n-low with no luck. Need them for my Militare Crono.


One of the reasons Nimos are selling for dimes on the dollar these days, if they sell at all (the one that I kept is the rarest of all, and actually uses regular spring bars). Back in the day when I owned several, I found a micro hex/torx tool kit that had enough choices to find one that fit--if I recall, maybe the .9 hex--reread earlier posts in this thread, around page 4 or 5. I bought two kits on the bay (you need one for each side) for about $20 each from China--below is a picture of something similar.


----------



## Rich Plane

This is how I roll...life has never been better with my Marlin and last model Polluce.


----------



## WatchTiger

I had the same challenge, but with the support from Anonimo CH I got the right one's!!!









Hex-Tool

Best regards
WatchTiger


----------



## WatchTiger

Hello guys, this was the way to get the hex-tool from Anonimo.

Anonimo Watches than sent a very kind email to [email protected] ! ! ! 
Good luck.

Best regards
WatchTiger


----------

